# Enclosure Build inside Rack It Shelving



## Mr_48Volts (May 22, 2014)

Gotta say thanks to Shamat for the idea for this  

Decided to build 1 enclosure 1st to test the waters, very happy with it, will be building 2 more. Just finished putting silicon round the edges of the rock wall tonight, once the stink dissipates I'll add substrate and furnishing and of course a python 

I added LED strip lighting, a 100 watt ProHerp radiant heat panel, and I'm really happy with how it's turned out. Measurements are 1800x600x600.


----------



## Jacknife (May 22, 2014)

Looks great, though the partition has me confused...


----------



## Lawra (May 22, 2014)

I like the rock wall, did you make it or buy it?


----------



## Mr_48Volts (May 22, 2014)

Partition is to create a cooler "cold" end of the enclosure, it's gotta gap big enough for the python to move from warm end to cold end. I'd seen it done in some other BHP enclosures and thought I'd give it a go. I purchased the rock wall from Reptile Direct Australia, from links on this site


----------



## andynic07 (May 23, 2014)

Mr_48Volts said:


> Partition is to create a cooler "cold" end of the enclosure, it's gotta gap big enough for the python to move from warm end to cold end. I'd seen it done in some other BHP enclosures and thought I'd give it a go. I purchased the rock wall from Reptile Direct Australia, from links on this site


Looks great and I have used the partition idea but my thoughts are to save power. I use the small partitioned part as a hot end and the rest of the enclosure as a cool end and it works really well.


----------



## Virides (May 23, 2014)

I would highly recommend using our crystal clear finger grips for your glass panels so that you can easily open them while removing the occurence of unsightly smudges/hand prints.

You can purchase them directly from our website - Antaresia (Large)

We also use PayPal to process all of our credit/debit card payments securely.


----------



## Grogshla (May 23, 2014)

looks awesome man


----------



## Mr_48Volts (May 23, 2014)

Virides, I bought them, they are already installed


----------



## shamat (May 23, 2014)

Mr_48Volts said:


> Gotta say thanks to Shamat for the idea for this



Thanks for the recognition. Yours has worked out beautifully. Looks great!


----------



## Virides (May 25, 2014)

Mr_48Volts said:


> Virides, I bought them, they are already installed





If you haven't already, please like us on Facebook and leave a comment about your experience if you like - https://www.facebook.com/Virides


----------

